# Why don't whales tip boats that come too close



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2021)

An aerial view of gray whales swimming near a watching boat at Ojo de Liebre Lagoon in Guerrero *****, Baja California Sur state, Mexico.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Gorgeous photo, they are such majestic creatures.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 1, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 157843
> An aerial view of gray whales swimming near a watching boat at Ojo de Liebre Lagoon in Guerrero *****, Baja California Sur state, Mexico.


They get so close but rarely tip the boat over, as though they know there is no threat from humans.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> They get so close but rarely tip the boat over, as though they know there is no threat from humans.


Look at the size of them. They can swallow us with one gulp. Maybe they stay below the motor so they don’t get hurt and know not to get too close. What I find fascinating is that you see a lot of pictures of whales swimming under boats worldwide. They must be attracted to us since I don’t see that as coincidence. They must  like us.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

Love at first sight...?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2021)

There are videos of the great whales coming up and crashing down very close to small boats on youtube.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 1, 2021)

They. rule





fmdog44 said:


> There are videos of the great whales coming up and crashing down very close to small boats on youtube.


They rule...


----------

